# flagging geese



## ezbite

anyone ever try flagging for geese? ive been reading up on it and think im going to give it a shot this year.

http://www.flagmanproducts.com/gooseflags.html


----------



## fishincrazy55

Our group does it and it works well


----------



## tootall71

Wouldn't hit the field without a flag. If I had to choose a flag over a call, flag wins hands down, especially later in the season.


----------



## Carpn

Flags are a essential part of a goose spread...don't leave home without em.


----------



## bradley4

We are always successful with flags. Doesn't work all of the time, but the majority on the hesitant ones.


----------



## ezbite

thanks for the replys.just ordered a flag from cabelas.


----------



## Carpn

It's necessary....And don't think ya gotta lay in the blind and use it ....when geese are way off , and especially when there is snow I'll even get out of my blind and flag and walk around in the spread. 

A flag serves a couple purposes ....
Getting their attention and helping them see you from a distance...
And helping line the birds up with your spread ....
And providing some movement to approaching birds to reassure them. 

If they are lined up good with the spread I don't usually flag much...but if they start to slide off I may pop em a couple times to see if they line back up.


----------



## Minnowhead

I use a flag when geese are way off. I get their attention. If they see it, they will shift and line up towards you. Once you get their attention, put it down! Focus on their calling. If they are vocal, you be vocal mimic what they do. Honk, cluck, moan. Don't over do it. If they are silent, let the decoys bring them in. Maybe a few clucks. Never use s flag when they are close and looking at your spread.


----------



## Bmcclain1

I have definitely seen flags work, for far off flocks


----------



## ducky152000

i would be more upset forgetting a flag than forgetting my goose calls, and i would consider myself as a above average caller. Thats how deadly a flag is. We will run around a spread and mimic a flock of birds landing when geese are far off. once they get within 100 or so yards we only pop the flag when birds are on the corners or flying away.


----------



## ezbite

one more day of work and im flagging.. cant wait to try it. thanks for the replys.


----------



## ezbite

got a chance to flag a bit this morning at the lake, i can say it didnt turn all of the birds, but ill be damed if it didnt change the direction of some of them. seems to work better on smaller flocks. going to try more tomorrow morning. i also saw these guys using some kind of decoy that they used a string to make the wings flap (i walked over and talked to them after shooting was done), gotta get me one of those, i was about 300 yards away and i wanted to land in their decoys.lol.


----------



## huntindoggie22

ezbite said:


> got a chance to flag a bit this morning at the lake, i can say it didnt turn all of the birds, but ill be damed if it didnt change the direction of some of them. seems to work better on smaller flocks. going to try more tomorrow morning. i also saw these guys using some kind of decoy that they used a string to make the wings flap (i walked over and talked to them after shooting was done), gotta get me one of those, i was about 300 yards away and i wanted to land in their decoys.lol.


Tom they also make a battery operated one that flaps its wings that has a remote with it. Look up "Lucky Duck Goose Flapper".


----------



## ezbite

huntindoggie22 said:


> Tom they also make a battery operated one that flaps its wings that has a remote with it. Look up "Lucky Duck Goose Flapper".


HA! something else to spend cash on.. im in.lol. i do like the remote idea better than the string set up i saw today. but it really looked real from where i was at, it got my attention, every time they'ed hit it, id see it out of the corner of my eye and look over.


----------



## Flathead76

When I used to hunt geese I would always use a t-flag on the back of a big foot decoy. Made as good place to rest the flag as well.


----------



## fishincrazy55

I have a lucky duck goose flapper and love it. The few times we have used it the birds seem to finish right in our spread. Well worth the money


----------



## ezbite

I was at mosquito this morning and nothing was flying west, all flocks were heading south (I'm guessing to fields to eat) then here comes about 8 geese flying towards the beach, I was on the island. I started flapping the flag and wouldn't you know it, they headed right towards my decoys, I set the flag down when they were about 200 yards away and as soon as I did that they headed back on the original course towards the beach?? Did I do something wrong? I've been reading once you get them heading towards your decoys, stop flagging.


----------



## Minnowhead

Were you calling too much? Did they see you? How many decoys are you using? A lot of variables can flare geese/ducks. And sometimes they are just on a mission to get up and get some food before the other geese do. In the morning they pickup and fly off the roost, they don't want to decoy back down on water because they are going to food source. You need to hunt the food source in mornings. You might have better luck when they return to the water to rest after they feed...


----------



## beaver

Most of the time when people have trouble killing sky carp, it's because they are thinking about it too much and trying too hard. Geese are stupid, and people give them way too much credit. The main issue is to be where they want to be. No amount of calling, or decoys are going to help you if you aren't where they want to be.


----------



## Flathead76

beaver said:


> Most of the time when people have trouble killing sky carp, it's because they are thinking about it too much and trying too hard. Geese are stupid, and people give them way too much credit. The main issue is to be where they want to be. No amount of calling, or decoys are going to help you if you aren't where they want to be.


Spot on advice here. When I used to hunt fields in late season my spread was super simple. Drive around until you found the field closest to where they roost that they were feeding on. Then get permission to hunt that field. Load up a ice fishing sled with a dozen big foot full body decoys, flag, gun, and shells. Make the spread in the shape of a horseshoe for a landing pad. My camo was the best set of bloody carharts with an old white bed sheet with a hole cut in the top to cover me up. Killed many limits with this simple approach. Quit hunting them because I couldn't find a recipe that made Canada geese taste good.


----------



## Carpn

Best way I've found to use large quantities of geese is find a deer processor willing to make snack sticks or summer sausage out of them. I have sticks made with a pound of pork added per 15# of goose as well as Hot pepper cheese . Jerky is another great option . Cooked in the crock pot in beef broth then shredded for barbeque sandwiches , or cut into stew meat sized pieces , cooked in broth , then made into stroganoff is good too . 
There are uses for it .

The sticks are really really really good tho .


----------



## Carpn

I have also pressure canned it like you would any other meat and it gets ride of the gaminess of the older birds , and tenderizers it .


----------



## huntindoggie22

Soak the breast in brine for 3-4 days and then smoke them. Best way I've had them yet.


----------



## ducky152000

beaver said:


> Most of the time when people have trouble killing sky carp, it's because they are thinking about it too much and trying too hard. Geese are stupid, and people give them way too much credit. The main issue is to be where they want to be. No amount of calling, or decoys are going to help you if you aren't where they want to be.


Really!? i guess you never traffic birds before. i can not tell you how many times we pull geese in feilds and even peoples back yards and kill limits. Try doing that with one or two dz decoys. We will put out 30 dz and pull birds in areas they have no intention of going to. it takes a lot of good calling, alot of decoys and a lot of flagging. I agree with you 100 percent that you only need a few decoys when you are hunting on the X. but we have a lot of areas that is no hunting for anyone and we have to get as close to the X as possible to hunt birds. This type of hunting is not for the average guy it takes a lot of work but my group and i love it.


----------



## ducky152000

a pic of a back yard hunt 100 yds from a field 1000 geese was hitting.


----------



## Flathead76

ezbite said:


> I was at mosquito this morning and nothing was flying west, all flocks were heading south (I'm guessing to fields to eat) then here comes about 8 geese flying towards the beach, I was on the island. I started flapping the flag and wouldn't you know it, they headed right towards my decoys, I set the flag down when they were about 200 yards away and as soon as I did that they headed back on the original course towards the beach?? Did I do something wrong? I've been reading once you get them heading towards your decoys, stop flagging.


I always would flag hard if the birds were a good distance away. When they would start to get close I would softly keep the flag going on the back of the decoy with my left hand kinda like a bird stretching it's wings. Would keep it going until I was going to shoot. Was never an aggressive caller because I'm was never the best at it. Some guys can keep a call going to keep them on a string. I would call very little and use the flag to keep them on a string.


----------



## Flathead76

Carpn said:


> I have also pressure canned it like you would any other meat and it gets ride of the gaminess of the older birds , and tenderizers it .


Never have tried that approach. Kinda hung up goose hunting when I had kids. It was try and do one thing well or spread yourself too thin and not do anything well. So most of my time in the fall is spent on deer hunting and crappie fishing.


----------



## Carpn

There's lots of ways to kill a goose , no doubt about that. Some days they decoy on a string ..the next day they won't even look. Traffic hunts for me are usually reserved for later in the season, although I've had some good traffic hunts early season too. But for the most part for me early season is about scouting and hunting the X . Late season is still about scouting , but with migrants in the mix you can do some damage just getting under the flight line and leaving the main roost and feed alone .


----------



## Carpn

I hear ya man . I seem to have a hobby for every month . It's a wonder my wife deals with me . Having only one kid helps too I'm sure


----------



## ezbite

Minnowhead said:


> Were you calling too much? Did they see you? How many decoys are you using? A lot of variables can flare geese/ducks. And sometimes they are just on a mission to get up and get some food before the other geese do. In the morning they pickup and fly off the roost, they don't want to decoy back down on water because they are going to food source. You need to hunt the food source in mornings. You might have better luck when they return to the water to rest after they feed...


ive been hunting mosquito all week and the only shots i got were early in the week. all the birds im seeing now are in fact heading out, to feed im guessing. ive only got 13 decoys and dont call much because thats another part of my game im still working on, sometime my first honk it sounds more like a party horn than a honk. but i do like the flag, it really does work. im hunting the state park and you can only hunt till noon, maybe when the regular season gets here they will let you hunt till dark and ill have a better chance of birds coming to the decoys.


----------



## ezbite

just got back from mosquito, kinda glad the early season is over out there. i think they have gotten wise that their being shot at, nothing ever broke course for the flag and every flock i saw today was flying south down the middle of the lake. I never even took the safety off except to pop a few doves i jumped just as i was leaving. BB shot sure does a number on a dove.


----------



## Lucky1313

Flagging is very effective. We use it not only in the field for geese, but also out of layout boats for divers.


----------

